# Argumente für die Liebste



## Nenharma (11. Oktober 2015)

*Argumente für die Liebste*

Moin, Moin, Community,

folgender Text erreichte mich gerade:

Frauen und ihr Hobby

Frauen die reiten, erwarten, dass ihr Mann Verständnis für das zeitaufwendige und kostenintensive Hobby aufbringt, das sie da betreiben. Schließlich ist es nicht nur Hobby, es ist Lebenseinstellung und Inhalt zugleich.
Umso besser, wenn der Gatte es teilt oder zumindest toleriert.
Umgekehrt sind einige Damen allerdings nicht so schnell bereit, ihrem Gatten dasselbe zuzugestehen, wenn es um sein Hobby geht, jedenfalls nicht wenn das Hobby lautet: Zocken.
Und die Schnittmenge zwischen Reiterinnen mit Zockerfreund ist verdammt hoch.

Er soll sie am besten um fünf Uhr in der früh fröhlich mit Frühstück begrüßen und anschließend zum Turnier fahren, da dann stundenlang ausharren, damit die Damen ihre Runde in der E-Dressur drehen dürfen und ohne Schlöppchen nach Haus fahren. Er tröstet, tätschelt und hat im Idealfall das Pferd auch vorher noch mal gewienert. Während er nichts, aber auch gar nichts dort machen kann außer zuschauen. Und machen wir uns nichts vor, dreißig Abteilungen in der E-Dressur anzusehen ist einfach nicht spannend. Manchmal kann er sich nicht mal mit jemandem unterhalten, weil er niemanden kennt und die sowieso alle nur über Dinge reden, die er nicht versteht. Wartet aber bis zum großen Augenblick, um Fotos oder ein Video zu machen.

Aber diese Damen sind umgekehrt nicht bereit dasselbe für sein Hobby zu tun. Weder Messen, noch Turniere möchten sie besuchen, weil das ja nicht so ein tolles Hobby wie Reiten ist. Sie verstehen auch nicht, dass man ein Online Match nicht pausieren kann. Sind aber schwer beleidigt, wenn er während ihrer Reitstunde anruft. Hallo! Die Dame hat Reitstunde!
Sie verstehen auch nicht, dass er an Wettbewerben oder Turnieren teilnimmt. Zugucken? Nö. Wieso, der spielt doch nur. Ja ... und für ihn "reitet ihr doch nur". So wie alle anderen da auch.
Gerne erzählen sie stundenlang vom Pferd, wie es heute ausgesehen hat, was es gefressen hat, wie es drauf war ... die Liste ist lang. Aber sie fragen nicht: Wie wars denn heute mit deiner Gilde, deinem Clan, habt ihr gewonnen, lief das Training gut, usw. Weil Zocken kein Hobby ist. Da sitzt man ja nur auf dem Hintern. Für ihn sitzt ihr aber auch nur auf eurem Hintern. Das sagt er euch nur nicht, weil er keinen Ärger möchte. Er hat auch keine Ahnung wie schwer Reiten ist - so wie ihr keine Ahnung habt, wie schwierig es ist eine Raid Gruppe zu koordinieren, ein Team DeathMatch zu spielen oder was das überhaupt kostet.
Denn so ein Gaming PC muss aufgerüstet werden, das macht der Gatte ganz allein, ohne Hilfe, denn er bildet sich ja weiter. Das ist auch der Grund, warum er ständig ihren PC retten kann oder euer Smartphone ans Laufen bringt. Da sind die Damen dann wieder total froh. Aber Zocken? Ne. Da sitzt der den GANZEN Abend und spielt mit seinen Freunden Counterstrike. Vergessen haben sie dann, dass sie den ganzen Sonntag auf dem letzten Dorfturnier rumgelungert sind, mit Sektchen und Schnittchen, hier was quatschen, da was labern - und der Gatte schaut zu. Er kann ja eh nicht mitreden.

Wenn er ablehnt selbst mal aufs Pferd zu steigen ist er blöd und desinteressiert. Aber selbst spielen die Damen auch keine Runde CS mit ihm. Das ist ihnen dann zu doof.

Sein dummer PC kostet schon wieder 600€, aber das Pferd braucht eine Schibbi-Schabbi für mindestens 100 Tacken, natürlich mit Häubchen, Deckchen und Bandagen. Und noch eine neue Trense. Kommt aufs selbe raus, ist aber für diese Damen etwas völlig anderes.

Ne, meine Lieben, so funktioniert das nicht. Bringt dem Hobby eures Mannes dasselbe Interesse entgegen, das ihr von ihm an eurem Hobby erwartet. Auch wenn ihr es doof findet. Er tut das doch auch. 



Ich wollte euch diesen Text nicht vorenthalten und war froh, nachdem leider alles genau auf mich zutrifft, wenigstens etwas Verständnis gefunden zu haben.
Vielleicht kann sich ja der eine oder andere in dem Text wiederfinden und etwas lachen,

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Cinnayum (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Argumente für die Liebste*

Pferdesport ist ein weitaus größeres Fass ohne Boden als jeder PC oder Auto.
Wenn der Gaul einmal richtig krank ist, bist du gleich ein paar Tausender los.

Hobbies dienen dem Zeitvertreib. Mehr nicht. Die wenigsten davon sind produktiv. Also was solls.
Wenn sie mit ihrem Mist nervt, sag ihr mal ordentlich die Meinung. Mit Argumenten kommst du bei Frauen keinen Meter weit. Dafür müssten sie der Logik folgen. Tun sie nicht. Niemals.


----------



## BenRo (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Argumente für die Liebste*

Hübsch geschrieben. 
Kommunikationsprobleme können jede Beziehung killen. Sehr unterschiedliche Hobbies sind ein gutes Beispiel, ist aber nicht PC-spezifisch, klappt mit Mode, Kultur, HiFi-Anlage, Autos, Essen, usw. usf. Drüber reden hilft.


----------



## shootme55 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Argumente für die Liebste*

Na hab ich ein Glück dass Meine jeden Schwachsinn mit mir probiert so lange wir dafür nicht von einer Brücke oder aus nem Flugzeug springen müssen. Nächte Woche versuchen wir Counterstrike. Quake hat ihr gefallen..  
Aber naja, das mit den logischen Argumenten is nicht so einfach, überhaupt wenn man sich einen 4k TV kaufen will und die Röhre noch gut is. Und ihr teuerstes Hobby ist Puzzlen (10 Euro pro Monat). Die 15 Jahre alten Ski sind auch noch gut, und kein Mensch braucht mehr als 4 Paar Schuhe. Hab schon ein Goldstück, aber Geld ausgeben is da echt schwer!


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Argumente für die Liebste*

Im Bezug auf den geschriebenen Text bin ich auch an vielen Stellen auf der Seite der Frau.
Fragen wie es im Clan war... Gehts noch? 

Wenn es aber so extrem sein sollte, wie es hier beschrieben wurde, dann sollte man wohl einen anderen Partner suchen.
Vielleicht war auch einfach zu viel Frust im Spiel, keine Ahnung. 
Ich könnte mit einer Frau, deren größtes Hobby Computerspiele sind, auch nichts anfangen und hätte dafür auch wenig Verständnis.
Reiten macht ja wenigstens Spaß.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Argumente für die Liebste*

So'n Quatsch, meine Eltern verdienen mit Pferden zum Teil ihr Geld nebenbei.

Ich habe dazu noch meine Highland Cattle Herde, plus minus Null, weil Eigenbedarf. 



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Pferdesport ist ein weitaus größeres Fass ohne Boden als jeder PC oder Auto.
> Wenn der Gaul einmal richtig krank ist, bist du gleich ein paar Tausender los.
> 
> Hobbies dienen dem Zeitvertreib. Mehr nicht. Die wenigsten davon sind produktiv. Also was solls.
> Wenn sie mit ihrem Mist nervt, sag ihr mal ordentlich die Meinung. Mit Argumenten kommst du bei Frauen keinen Meter weit. Dafür müssten sie der Logik folgen. Tun sie nicht. Niemals.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Argumente für die Liebste*



> Pferdesport ist ein weitaus größeres Fass ohne Boden als jeder PC oder Auto.


Würde ich so nicht sagen, natürlich ist ein lebendes Hobby nicht vergleichbar mit toten Gegenständen aber man kann überall Unmengen an Geld verbrennen. Generell ist ein lebendes Hobby deutlich intensiver was Zeit und Geld angeht.
Generell könnte man zumindest die freie Zeit zusammen nutzen und dort Gemeinsamkeiten ausloten. Natürlich kann man nebenbei fragen wie die Zeit beim Hobby war, aber nach Stunden am PC zu fragen ist weit hergeholt. Da kann man nur fragen wie man die Zeit verbracht hat und durchwinken.


----------



## Nenharma (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Argumente für die Liebste*

Moin,  Moin,

puh, ich wollte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen!

Jeder hat hier auf seine Weise gute Argumente vorgebracht, nur Entscheiden und Kompromisse finden muss jeder für sich selbst.

Es war einfach ein kleiner, witzig geschriebener Text mit der Bitte um Verständnis für Zocker und Hardwarejünger.
Eigentlich nur etwas zum lachen und schmunzeln.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma

PS: Gegen fette Tierarztrechnungen kann man sich versichern, der Rest, wie Schmied und Futter sind plan- und organisierbar.
PPS: Meine Frau und ich sind seit Jahren glücklich verheiratet, wir kriegen unsere Hobby´s auch gut aufgeteilt und vielleicht
ist es ja gerade auch die Zeit, die man mal für sich allein hat, die eine Beziehung oder Ehe ausmachen.  


PPPS: „In der idealen Ehe haben Mann und Frau ohne ihre Individualität aufzugeben, eines gelernt, was die Völker untereinander anscheinend nie lernen werden – die Kunst, Kompromisse zu schließen.“ (Joseph H.Peck)

So, für diesen Beitrag bin ich sogar freiwillig bereit das Phrasenschwein zu füttern, wo ist es nur ?


----------

